# What are the best ivf clinics in Europe?



## sandy22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi,

This is my first post on a fertility website so apologise in advance if its not on the correct board. We recently had to come to terms with a failed ivf/ sperm retrieval and now need to go down the route of a sperm donor.  We are  finding it very difficult to find a match in UK. 

We both are really stressed and just can't get our head around how the donor procedures work and how to go about an ivf with a donor sperm. After much searching we finally found a sperm donor in the USA that both myself and my husband feel is just right, but although he has given a disclosure consent, he is not UK complaint.  

Due to my age and my low amh levels, every passing week and month is further reducing my chances of having a child so we want to start with an ivf cycle immediately.  I can't even begin to describe the stress and despair around this, which no doubt some of you ladies will understand.  

We would be so grateful if anyone could give us information on how we can go about importing sperm to the UK from the USA.  One london clinic told us that they could do the ivf, but the importing the sperm would be our responsibility.. How could we do this and how long is the wait if we import from a USA sperm bank?

Also could anyone tell me what are the best ivf clinics in europe that could import the sperm from the usa sperm bank and do the ivf.  As we are desperate, we are willing to travel to a clinic in Europe for ivf with this particular donor. Has anyone had experience of this?

Any advice will be so so helpful.


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi,

Welcome to FF, I think we all go through the same feelings when given an IF diagnosis of any kind but you'll quickly find you're not alone on here. I've certainly found it really helps

Here are a few links you might find useful as you embark on IVF/International:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

Donor Sperm: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

Regional Boards http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0

there are no real best IVF Clinics in Europe - there are so many and everyone has a different opinion on each one of them.
Please ask lots of questions as everyone is very supportive

Good luck


----------



## sandy22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks heaps! These links are really helpful.x


----------

